# Does Any1 Breed These Geckos...



## ip3kid (May 21, 2008)

Cape Dwarf Gecko
House Gecko
Mourning Gecko
Pictus Gecko
Egyptain Sand Gecko
Mini-Desert Gecko
Common Dwarf Gecko
Dwarf-Yellow Head Gecko
Spotted Dwarf Gecko
Banded Dwarf Gecko
Dwarf Sand Gecko
White Headed Dwarf Gecko
Litter Gecko


if so could you pm me wid your msn?

i like small gecko's tbh and it means i int gotta worry about tank space as much as i have the smallest bed room


----------



## chris91 (Apr 7, 2008)

*stenos*

hey what about stenos there very small and easy to keep 
and there are some peeps on here who have some for sale
chris:2thumb:


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

try using latin names mate you'll get more luck. the dwarf sand geckos you mentioned are stenos. I have 2.2 S. petrii. and they are stunning only 3 inches long. Like you im more of a small lizard and gecko person.

Most of the ones your posted are mainly avaialble wc, but a few are about as cb's.


----------



## chris91 (Apr 7, 2008)

*lol*

o yeah lol soz have been looking for some stenos but it's hard to find cb ones or even wc one that are anywhere near me! nightmare!
cheers
chris


----------



## Gehyra (May 11, 2008)

I have these three,
House Gecko - Hemidactylus mabouia
Mourning Gecko - Lepidodactylus lugubris
Dwarf-Yellow Head Gecko - Lygodactylus pituratus

Many of the commons names you have listed are quite obscure. Getting to know your latin scientific name will avoid any confusion. 
Tropiocoltes sp., Stenodactylus sp., Lygodactylus sp.,

(sp = species)


----------



## biohazard156 (Nov 11, 2007)

I have some Lepidodactylus legubris too, 8 adults and 2 babies and one juvenile loose in the room somewhere.....(they are very fast...)


----------

